

Sun seeks 1-for-4 reverse stock split - brett
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/business/1700AP_Sun_Microsystems_Stock.html

======
brett
With this and changing the ticker symbol to JAVA someone is really driving
hard in the Sun PR department.

